# Trucks used to tow your boats?



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wondering what vehicles yall use to tow your off-shore boats? Ive just recently started having problems with my powerstroke and am thinking about a new tow vehicle.

it started thursday I didnt even make it a mile from the house when my 09 f-350 shut down. So I went and grabbed my dads 08 duramax I made it to the beltway and the tranny and motor started overheating. Well about the same time it started over heating I had 3 blowouts on the trailer. So I pulled over and let the truck cool down as the road service changed out the tires. Seems like all the new diesels dont last like they used to. Are there any other options other than diesels? If not does anyone have any high mileage dodges, fords, or chevys that seem to hold up?


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

Chevy 2500 HD Duramax, never had a problem.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've used Ford Diesels since they first sold them in 1983. The first ones that were naturally aspirated didn't have much git up to em but no troubles. The best ones have the 7.3 Turbo Diesel in them and were sold from 1999-2002. I have the 05 F 350 SRW and it is a good tow vehicle so far. The fact is though it only has 70K miles on it. All the diesels these days have lots of problems because of the EPA restrictions. The most important thing regarding a tow vehicle is it's ability to STOP whatever you're towing!


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

2011 duramax


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Shakedown282 said:


> Chevy 2500 HD Duramax, never had a problem.





ihart said:


> 2011 duramax


I have a 2009 Z71 Duramax. I've had Ford and Dodge diesel trucks. This is definitely the best truck I have ever owned.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> I've used Ford Diesels since they first sold them in 1983. The first ones that were naturally aspirated didn't have much git up to em but no troubles. The best ones have the 7.3 Turbo Diesel in them and were sold from 1999-2002. I have the 05 F 350 SRW and it is a good tow vehicle so far. The fact is though it only has 70K miles on it. All the diesels these days have lots of problems because of the EPA restrictions. The most important thing regarding a tow vehicle is it's ability to STOP whatever you're towing!


I agree with your ability to stop but you have to get goin first.

Also do the duramaxes hold up? Like I said my dads started running hot on the trans temp and motor temp as I was towing the boat.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

91 Dodge D250 12V Cummins  Love this truck!!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

you need covered storage and lift...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Duramax*



offshorefanatic said:


> I agree with your ability to stop but you have to get goin first.
> 
> Also do the duramaxes hold up? Like I said my dads started running hot on the trans temp and motor temp as I was towing the boat.


My experiences with the Duramax trucks has also been good. There must have been some problem with your Dad's truck. The Chevy diesels are good trucks. There are lots of problems with all brands new trucks caused by the equipment installed on them to control emissions. I wish Ford could sell a truck with the Cummins in it. That would be a good truck!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know what size boat you're hauling but I pulled a 31' bumper pull travel trailer a lot of miles with a 05 Duramax 2500 crew cab swb with just a Hypertech tuner on it. When I wasn't towing I drove it like I stole it and never had a single problem. Pulling the trailer in the middle of the summer it never even thought about getting hot. I think most of the problems on newer model diesels is the dpf and egr. I just got rid of it and bought a 2011 Cummins 6.7. I wanted to get back into a lwb and I love the new truck so far. We shall see how it holds up over time though. I will definitely be removing dpf and egr soon.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

2007 Duramax. Sounds like you just had a string of bad luck.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

By the way what was the deal with your 350 shutting down on ya? My dad runs a 06 F350 pulling a 36' fifth wheel and has never had a glitch. I had a 03 F250 and traded it in after 18 months on the Duramax. Couldn't keep it out of the shop. I've decided that sometimes you get a good one and sometimes a lemon.lol

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

live2fish247 said:


> By the way what was the deal with your 350 shutting down on ya? My dad runs a 06 F350 pulling a 36' fifth wheel and has never had a glitch. I had a 03 F250 and traded it in after 18 months on the Duramax. Couldn't keep it out of the shop. I've decided that sometimes you get a good one and sometimes a lemon.lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Lost powere then it flasehd a message that said pull over safely then just shut down. Waiting to hear the final word from the dealer but they think its related the the particulate filter.


----------



## MOrlando1304 (Jun 5, 2011)

2010 GMC 2500HD - Gas; looked at the 2011 DuraMax but couldn't see spending the extra $$ for pulling on the weekends. Also the new DuraMax has the newly required Urea (sp?) System which is an additional additive and costs $$ - From what I'm told there are limited Pilot Stations that are carrying the Urea additive so off to the dealer you go to get your tank filled up - diesel won't run without it.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*..*



MOrlando1304 said:


> 2010 GMC 2500HD - Gas; looked at the 2011 DuraMax but couldn't see spending the extra $$ for pulling on the weekends. Also the new DuraMax has the newly required Urea (sp?) System which is an additional additive and costs $$ - From what I'm told there are limited Pilot Stations that are carrying the Urea additive so off to the dealer you go to get your tank filled up - diesel won't run without it.


You don't have to get it at gas stations. You can always have a jug on hand if your not paying attention to the levels.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have an 09 Durmax, I pull a 36 Contender/trips. It does just fine. We also pull it with a f250,and it did just as well.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

How many miles do yalls duramaxes have on them and what problems if any? May be time to change over the the GM side of the fence.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

offshorefanatic said:


> Lost powere then it flasehd a message that said pull over safely then just shut down. Waiting to hear the final word from the dealer but they think its related the the particulate filter.


Yep sounds like it was stuck in regen, if the truck is trying to clean the filter but never gets to complete the cycle it will do this after a certian amount of attempts. Could be a lot of short in town trips or a bad sensor on the DPF.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Get a Peterbilt.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

offshorefanatic said:


> How many miles do yalls duramaxes have on them and what problems if any? May be time to change over the the GM side of the fence.


I have 23k on my truck. It pulls it great,and slows it down great to.

I had one problem with it that was a factory recall. other than that,It's been fine.I've been happy with the truck so far.


----------



## SuperDuty28 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is my rig with my 2011 F250 and it pulls it great. Holds the cruise control in 6th gear all day long. My dad also pulls this boat sometimes and he has an '06 GMC Duramax. It pulls it really good as well. Both trucks get about the same mileage. My 2011 might get 1 MPG better, but both trucks do the job very easily.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

SuperDuty28 said:


> This is my rig with my 2011 F250 and it pulls it great. Holds the cruise control in 6th gear all day long. My dad also pulls this boat sometimes and he has an '06 GMC Duramax. It pulls it really good as well. Both trucks get about the same mileage. My 2011 might get 1 MPG better, but both trucks do the job very easily.


Thats a sharp looking sled ya got there. Those are some really nice looking boats.


----------



## AggieBoomerSchooner (Aug 17, 2010)

I use my 10' F350 to pull a 35 Donzi. Other than being very thirsty while pulling her, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I hear a lot of complaints about the diesel engines, and wonder why more don't get the F250 gasser. The diesel engine costs more and the diesel fuel itself costs more, so you don't save much on a diesel. All I heard was that you might need a custom towing package, maybe a Flowmaster, and you can squeeze some extra power out of them with an aftermarket kit. Some like the 4WD option but I never saw a reason for one - sounds good though! I haven't had one since I was in the Sheetrock business.


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

When I tow, I pull the Century with my 08' F-350 SCREW. I do like the power and its been very dependable. Only down side is poor diesel mileage. I hear the 2011 are much better.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have a 2010 Dodge 2500 Laramie 4x4. the truck has 16,000 miles. it been in the shop for over a month waiting on a back order part(ETC wire harness). the part not suppose to arrive til june 17th. i have a feeling that its not going to arrive that date. anyone else have the same problem on the new model dodge diesel trucks??


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

waypoint said:


> When I tow, I pull the Century with my 08' F-350 SCREW. I do like the power and its been very dependable. Only down side is poor diesel mileage. I hear the 2011 are much better.


When did the SCREW model come out?lol

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Have an 07 dodge, bought the truck before the engine was bored out (5.8). 100k miles and just did water pump followed by ac compressor. 18.5 -20 mph hwy. 12 when I used to tow 36 Contender. Only prob is hole in driver seat which is apparently common. If I could buy another one I would Not sure about newer motors. Had a 350 Duramax 03 100k miles with no probs. TW


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Swells said:


> I hear a lot of complaints about the diesel engines, and wonder why more don't get the F250 gasser. The diesel engine costs more and the diesel fuel itself costs more, so you don't save much on a diesel. All I heard was that you might need a custom towing package, maybe a Flowmaster, and you can squeeze some extra power out of them with an aftermarket kit. Some like the 4WD option but I never saw a reason for one - sounds good though! I haven't had one since I was in the Sheetrock business.


I dont think a gasser would last more than a few weeks hauling my boat or camper. I once hauled my 5th wheel with a friends f-250 v-10 and it wouldnt get over 55mph and burned a full tank of gas from conroe to huntsville.


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

I have quite a few trucks that pull equipment all over the country. The picture is a 09 Duramax with an 18,000 lb backhoe, in January I bought an 11 Dodge 3500 and put the Chevy in my fleet. It pulls a backhoe everyday in the hills of Arkansas. The two are very comparable until you put a big load behind them. The Cheverolet will walk off and leave the Dodge with this load, I believe the Chevy is 380hp and the Dodge is 350hp. I think the Chevys coming out now are over 400hp, so what I'm saying is when I wear this Dodge out I'll be back in a Chevrolet


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Dealer called today and said a sensor that has to do with the dpf system burned out. So they are going to replace it cost about 250.00 not bad. I will find out how she does friday morning on the way to the coast. Think next week Im gonna call up the chevy man from what yall are telling me.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

offshorefanatic said:


> I dont think a gasser would last more than a few weeks hauling my boat or camper. I once hauled my 5th wheel with a friends f-250 v-10 and it wouldnt get over 55mph and burned a full tank of gas from conroe to huntsville.


Maybe you got a bum rig, since we used to use them for hauling cattle and then after I went to college, hauling heavy lab equipment trailers. Never had a problem sir, even though I had to drive like a farmer. There again, it was a paid off.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

pullin' trailers and haulin' heavy loads has a steep learnin' curve...
the advent of diesel pickups an auto tans makes lottsa folks experience Mr Murphy first hand.
pull up yer big boy pants. 
kindergarten's over.


----------



## 2wellman (Mar 9, 2010)

always bought new fords until my 08 f450 with 4.88's was in the shop 9 times in 93,000 miles for up to a month and a half at a time. didnt no how the new fords would be so i went and bought a 2011 GMC denali 3500 hd drw. the 450 had hell holding 48 mph over toll bridge with my 30' hydrocat, 12-13k without gas and now with the GMC it slows to 60 downshifts and starts picking up speed. smaller cab but love the power so far.


----------



## ronhamilton (Mar 2, 2011)

2011 dodge 1 ton


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

2011 F350 pulling a 31 Fountain. No issues. Had a high mileage 07 F350, pulled same boat back and forth to Key West, pulling 25' gooseneck with small dozer on it in TX Hill Country, sold it to brother in AL with 175k miles. Still strong. Had all F250/350 since 1992, all went over 100k miles no issues. CHange oil and filters on time, especially fuel filters!!!!

2008-2010, not as good an engine in the F250/350. Earlier OK, the 2011 I have now seems strong enough, at 20k miles ( since new in February ) I think I'll keep it. Not a better choice out there for my money right now.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

my boat isn't so big, but weighs around 8k when filled with fuel. I tow with my Toyota Sequoia. I've towed from CS to Kingsville several times. It eats up gas, though. I decided to keep the boat in storage in Matty.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

offshorefanatic said:


> Lost powere then it flasehd a message that said pull over safely then just shut down. Waiting to hear the final word from the dealer but they think its related the the particulate filter.


Get rid of the dpf/cat and tune it and a totally different truck/motor will rear it's head. You pretty much have to do that to the 6.4's to have them run and perform like they were built. Really a monstter of a motor that is choked due to all the emmisions **** that was mandated a few years back.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

offshorefanatic said:


> Lost powere then it flasehd a message that said pull over safely then just shut down. Waiting to hear the final word from the dealer but they think its related the the particulate filter.


Cut that thing off!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Konan said:


> Cut that thing off!


Shhh, don't tell the EPA dudes!

As to some of you with 350 and 1-tons, you're probably doing the right thing for your larger boats.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*2004 Chebby 2500 LD still strong*

164K miles and never left me stranded. Same brake shoes and transmission fluid. Pulls 8K pound travel trailer and 6K pound lowboy occasionally with no issues. Keep thinking I want to get a 1/2 ton with better fuel mileage, but hard to let go of a perfectly running paid off truck.
I say whatever truck you are having luck with, go with it.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

GMC Duramax diesel with Allison transmission.

RL


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Got a 2004 Duramax with 230,000 miles and the only thing I've had to change was the water pump at 155,000. It is a daily driver pulling gooseneck stock trailer or other assorted trailers loaded good on dirt roads. Also have a 2007 Classic that has 67,000 miles that is used to pull a 14,000 pound gross 5th wheel. Either one with pull at 70mph with the cruise on.


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

For all the Fords I see on the road, sure looks like a lot of hands raised for the Chevy's.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My 1997 F-250 7.3l diesel is pretty awesome. Pulled my 25 ft Hydrasports without ever skipping a beat.

Dont write off your Ford because of one incident.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

this little rig oughtta handle about any big CC out there...
http://www.internationaltrucks.com/Trucks/Trucks/Series/TerraStar/EfficientPower/


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Swells said:


> Shhh, don't tell the EPA dudes!
> 
> As to some of you with 350 and 1-tons, you're probably doing the right thing for your larger boats.


I have an 2008 f250 straight piped and programmed. Went from getting 12 mpg to 19 mpg. Also increased the horsepower and torque alot. Ford does a great job with the warranty after being moded. Just goes to show they want to take the DPF off as well.

Swells when we going fishing??????


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*My Work Horse*

2004 Duramax with LLY (second generation) with 187,000 miles.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Konan said:


> I have an 2008 f250 straight piped and programmed. Went from getting 12 mpg to 19 mpg. Also increased the horsepower and torque alot. Ford does a great job with the warranty after being moded. Just goes to show they want to take the DPF off as well.
> 
> Swells when we going fishing??????


What dealer in SA do you deal with?
Not to hijack and I know I'm a newbie (have wandered on and off reading for quite some time) but I was wondering why this forum is only letting me post every 7200 seconds (2 hours)? I figured I would ask here as I do not know how to ask the mods. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Konan said:


> I have an 2008 f250 straight piped and programmed. Went from getting 12 mpg to 19 mpg. Also increased the horsepower and torque alot. Ford does a great job with the warranty after being moded. Just goes to show they want to take the DPF off as well.
> 
> Swells when we going fishing??????


Sure, Ford will do that for "off-road use" like around the ranch and for that purpose it is perfectly legal to remove the DPF, cat, whatever. In theory it is illegal to use such straight pipes for on-highway use. I have no idea if the DPS is looking for them, however ... in the past it was mainly on gasoline catalysts.

Going fishing as soon as Bill Fisher or Unbound can splash their boats, and/or if I get an invite.

Got boat?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

good friend of mine just bought a 06 Chev 3500 Duro/Allison extend cab 4x4 outta AZ w/30k mi. 
loaded, camper shell and never had a gooseneck hitch.
it;s pristene. all the goodies and none of the stuff to choke it down.
dang nice truck


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> My 1997 F-250 7.3l diesel is pretty awesome. Pulled my 25 ft Hydrasports without ever skipping a beat.
> 
> Dont write off your Ford because of one incident.


My son has one similar to that one now ...had it for a couple years; same color but long bed F350 4x4 with the larger mirrors. I bought a new white one in 95 and it was a great truck. We changed the exhaust and put all Hyper Max injectors and chip in it and it was a monster, just had to watch the EGTs when towing cause it didn't have an inercooler. My boys truck has a standard in it and those are rare in XLT. If I had bought the 95 with the standard I would still have it. The E4OD tranny had some problems.


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Are you sure the surge brakes on your trailor are not locked up. You over heated two trucks then blew three tires on trailor I would check those wheels on trailor to make sure they are spinning freely.


offshorefanatic said:


> Just wondering what vehicles yall use to tow your off-shore boats? Ive just recently started having problems with my powerstroke and am thinking about a new tow vehicle.
> 
> it started thursday I didnt even make it a mile from the house when my 09 f-350 shut down. So I went and grabbed my dads 08 duramax I made it to the beltway and the tranny and motor started overheating. Well about the same time it started over heating I had 3 blowouts on the trailer. So I pulled over and let the truck cool down as the road service changed out the tires. Seems like all the new diesels dont last like they used to. Are there any other options other than diesels? If not does anyone have any high mileage dodges, fords, or chevys that seem to hold up?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Bluewater Dawg said:


> Are you sure the surge brakes on your trailor are not locked up. You over heated two trucks then blew three tires on trailor I would check those wheels on trailor to make sure they are spinning freely.


Trailer brakes are in good shape, tires blew from the cheap Carlisle tires that were on it. The ford didnt overheat it had a sensor go out. I think the duramax overheated due to the weight of the boat 14klbs and the fact it has 37" tires on it. I had my bil pull it back with his f-250 and did just fine. Maybe I was just snake bit last thursday.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> My son has one similar to that one now ...had it for a couple years; same color but long bed F350 4x4 with the larger mirrors. I bought a new white one in 95 and it was a great truck. We changed the exhaust and put all Hyper Max injectors and chip in it and it was a monster, just had to watch the EGTs when towing cause it didn't have an inercooler. My boys truck has a standard in it and those are rare in XLT. If I had bought the 95 with the standard I would still have it. The E4OD tranny had some problems.


Mine is automatic with 156,xxx mile and runs like new. Great motors. I cant speak of the new ones but its a shame they had to change. I will run this truck till it bites the dirt.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I tow the snot out of my 23' walk around with an '07 F150 4x4 crw 5.4l. Not enough truck for your beast, though. I've only got about 46,000 on the ticker.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Mine is automatic with 156,xxx mile and runs like new. Great motors. I cant speak of the new ones but its a shame they had to change. I will run this truck till it bites the dirt.


Be ready to drive it forever......I have a '96 350 crew cab long bed with 329K+ miles on it and still going strong, and it is my daily driver


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> What dealer in SA do you deal with?
> Not to hijack and I know I'm a newbie (have wandered on and off reading for quite some time) but I was wondering why this forum is only letting me post every 7200 seconds (2 hours)? I figured I would ask here as I do not know how to ask the mods. Any help would be appreciated.


Jennings Anderson....


----------



## mako98 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nissan Titan Vs Mako 253


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Got Boat.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Just priced a duramax, almost went into shock. 52k


----------



## ronhamilton (Mar 2, 2011)

2011 dodge 1 ton dually 4wd 4 door texas edition with nav. 48K


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

This is my Contender 31 pulling beast. 2000 F350 dually 4x4. New crate 7.3 diesel. Just bought it in Conroe. He has some others. My last 7.3 had 299,000 on it when I retired it. I would suggest getting a new 2011 Ford or get an old 7.3 like mine. Skip everything in between. Good luck with your search.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

offshorefanatic said:


> Just priced a duramax, almost went into shock. 52k


That's about what they all cost


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

2008 GMC Duramax/Allison 4x4 crew for me. Pulls great. No problems in 43,000 miles. Would buy again.


----------



## CastinBig (Dec 6, 2010)

2011 F350 superduty I heard the gas mileage is good, there very nice, get the 2011 F350 its a dream machine


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

2011GMC Denali 3/4 ton Duramax diesel 4 wd


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

2007 avalanche 5.3L with superchips,throttle body spacer,intake and exhaust and have not had a problem yet pulling a 7800lb load ill see how she does when i get my offshore boat


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

My 2 cents says Duramax. I am on my 2nd one and this one just turned 200,000 miles with little to no issues, just wear and tear. I own a construction company and 5 trailers, pull everything from materials, travel trailer, and a 7k# offshore boat and no issues. It gets great milage until you hook it up to something but I dont think its made to be efficient with a load, its made to yank it in two.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

2011 Ford F-350 King Ranch FX4

The new 6.7 Powerstroke is badass. Exceptionally quiet, powerful and fast. Seems to be the real deal.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> My 1997 F-250 7.3l diesel is pretty awesome. Pulled my 25 ft Hydrasports without ever skipping a beat.
> 
> Dont write off your Ford because of one incident.


Nice ride!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

That's what I'm talkin' 'bout! BOOM!



Chase This! said:


> 2011 Ford F-350 King Ranch FX4
> 
> The new 6.7 Powerstroke is badass. Exceptionally quiet, powerful and fast. Seems to be the real deal.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I like the 5.9 Cummins motor the best. The Duramax would be my second choice. I have no use for Fords with the exception of the 7.3 and maybe the brand new motor but who really knows about it yet. My buddy pulls heavy loads, 30+ round bales, 32' cattle trailers stacked to the max, 30k lbs. loads, etc. all the time. These are 4 plus hour hauls, not just down the street. He has an 05 or so Dodge 3500 5.9 dually with a manual tranny. He also has the same truck at the ranch in Chevrolet with the Duramax/Allison. He said he will take the Dodge with the Cummins any day over the Chevrolet. He says the Chevy pulls pretty good, just not as good as the Cummins. His truck has well over 200k hard miles on it and it still runs like new. Very few minor problems with parts that normally wear out on any truck (fuel pump, water pump, etc). His grandfather runs the new 6.7 Cummins. After doing a DPF delete and programming it, its supposed to be a bullet proof beast. I've talked to two other construction workers who deleted their 6.7 Cummins trucks and they both said they are awesome once you do this. I personally drive a 2000 Cummins b/c I hate a truck payment and it still runs great.


----------



## RPLSJDD (Mar 8, 2011)

I have the 2011 F-350 Dually with the new 6.7 liter. It is a completly new machine! quite, smooth and more power than you could ever need. I see no need to ever put a chip or tuner on a machine that pulls like this. Just pulled a 13,000 lbs fifth wheel up the mountain to Red River, NM and it never even knew it was there. I had to slow down for the curves because the motor was pulling the trailer so fast. The year before I pulled the same load with a 2006 6.0 liter F-250..........woops.....top speed 25 mph and I was not sure we were going to make it. 

If you are someone that likes to blow black smoke all over everyone and everything...this is not your truck. It never even puffs a little bit of smoke, not even in mountain air.


----------



## crazytripp (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a 2011 f-250 4x4 long wheel base diesel, it pulls my 28ft seapro 80 mph all day long with out a problem


----------



## Layzday (Sep 5, 2011)

I drive a 96 f350 4x4 7.3 powerstroke crew cab with a 5 speed manual. I pull a 25 ft Grady white. Also pull a d4 dozer every now and then. I have always driving fords and have had them from brand new diesels (2011) and went back to that year 7.3 (96) because I found that being the best truck I have driven.


----------



## dustin hall (Sep 4, 2009)

2010 Dodge 2500 Cummins. I've heard a lot of BS over the past couple years about the 6.7 Cummins, but I couldn't be happier with mine. I have right at 50K miles on it, and have done nothing but regular scheduled maintenance. I'm in construction so I am always pulling trailers with materials and equipment, and by far this is the best pulling, most comfortable truck I have owned. The interior is light years ahead of where the dodges were a few years back, and the ride is much better. 
I had a new '03 6.0L F250 that I had problem after problem with before I wrecked it and then traded in on a new '05 6.0L F250. It had the monthly check engine light with its associated dealer visits up until around 65K miles. After spending $2000 replacing the A/C the final straw was pulling a trailer with 12K#'s of steel coming up to an intersection, light turns yellow and car in front of me slams on her brakes....I take my foot off the gas and start to hit the brakes and the engine shuts down (which means I lose all power brakes and steering), reach down and grab the electric trailer brakes and slide off in the ditch in between the car and light pole (with only inches to spare). Finally got it started and limped home, unhooked the trailer and took it to the dealer. Ends up that it was a cam sensor, so once it was repaired I drove it straight to dodge and traded it in on a new '07 6.7L. The '07 was a great truck (97K miles and NO problems) but the interior was spartan and the back seat was too small. Traded that one in a year and a half ago on the new '10 that I am driving now. I test drove the Chevy Ford and Dodge, and for what I was looking for, this was the truck. I couldn't be happier with my decision 
Good luck with your search


----------



## justlovefishing (Nov 23, 2010)

2002 chevy duramax, 180k miles, century 2400CC. pulls it well unless there is a strong headwind. Easy 70mph, sometimes if Im not paying attention it will grab 80.


----------



## hansmaester (Feb 26, 2006)

offshorefanatic said:


> Trailer brakes are in good shape, tires blew from the cheap Carlisle tires that were on it. The ford didnt overheat it had a sensor go out. I think the duramax overheated due to the weight of the boat 14klbs and the fact it has 37" tires on it. I had my bil pull it back with his f-250 and did just fine. Maybe I was just snake bit last thursday.


Cheap Carlisle tires? My trailer originally had some Japanese tires on it and were junk. Moved over to Carlisle tires and night an day difference in life. I towed my boat to Miami twice, Venice multiples probably over 15,000 mi on my trailer. Should I be running different tires? Do tell.

2004 5.9 Dodge Cummins. 200Kmi and doing great pulling 10+K pounds.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

*'07 Duramax*

'07 Duramax


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

For my larger boats of the last 10 or so years, I have used both the 7.3 Ford and now an 07 LBZ Duramax. I must say I am surprised at the 2500. I put 2 trannies in the Ford before I sold it at 80,000 miles. I have not had one single problem (knock on wood) with the Duramax/Allison towing a larger and much heavier boat pulling 14,000+ pounds at 70mph.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Went from a Dodge to a ford to a Chevy to a 220 ton Marine Travelift. Does not tow very fast, gets lousy fuel mileage, but does hual the load.:rotfl:


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

hansmaester said:


> Cheap Carlisle tires? My trailer originally had some Japanese tires on it and were junk. Moved over to Carlisle tires and night an day difference in life. I towed my boat to Miami twice, Venice multiples probably over 15,000 mi on my trailer. Should I be running different tires? Do tell.
> 
> 2004 5.9 Dodge Cummins. 200Kmi and doing great pulling 10+K pounds.


Yeah cheap Carlisle tires. When I do have enough days to post all the pictures of carlisle tires coming apart that had to get warranted I will. I never had good luck with them and neither did anybody I know. But hey if youre having good luck with them then why change? To each their own. BTW I only got 4k miles out of the new set of carlisle tires they sent me on a warranty replacement.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Chevy C 6000 Kodiac pulls just about any size boat, and you can sleep in it in comfort.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

2007 - International 4300, DT466 (466 cubic inch)(with power chip) - 20k miles.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Scott said:


> 2007 - International 4300, DT466 (466 cubic inch)(with power chip) - 20k miles.


heck i dont know which i would rather have most the truck or the boat!!! nice rig both of em


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

06 dodge mega cab with a cummins of course


----------



## Bog1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

if you are looking for a GM I can HELP you out with that!! I work for Wiesner GMC


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

not sure why the pics didnt work. Lets try again:


----------

